# This is why I have rats!



## Snikida (Sep 28, 2013)

So I'm home in Colorado for about two weeks, while my rats are in Louisiana. At home we have two dogs, and one happens to be a lab.
So yesterday the lab got into the left over Christmas candy. She ate a half of a fruit cake, and all of the M&M's we had in a gallon bag that was half full. Then today she got into a Christmas present that we haven't gotten a chance to give yet. Of course it was full of chocolate.

So now the lab is throwing up inside, I'm the only one home, and I have such a weak stomach that I cannot even be in the same room with out throwing up. I don't want to leave it, but I can't even go into the room. 

I just keep on thinking that my rats would never do this, and if they did they would learn on the first time.

Also note that other than throwing up, the dog is fine. Last night after she threw up, she looked miserable. Now after this second one, she is outside barking at birds and acting like nothing is wrong. Although if she does seem to get worse she will be taken to the emergency vet.


----------

